# Coding/billing for anesthesia



## slarimore (Dec 2, 2010)

I really need some contacts to help me with billing anesthesia. If there are any skilled anesthesia coder/billers out there can you please send me some contact information as I need some help with labor/delivery epidurals. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.audioeducator.com/speakers/Kelly-Dennis


----------



## slarimore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you for this resource! I am trying to learn more and there doesn't seem to be much out there on Anesthesia training. Thanks again.


----------

